#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Need EEMUA 158

## nurman

Hi All,
Please share with me if you have a copy of EEMUA 158.

Thanks,


NurmanSee More: Need EEMUA 158

----------


## Mr Welder

*EEMUA 158*



EEMUA 158 (1994)  Construction Specification for Fixed Offshore Structures in the North Sea

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amadeus12345

cannot access 4shared.com

Is it possible to reupload file, say, to mediafire please

Thanks a lot!

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minhky032003

Please upload if anyone have the EEMUA 158 with latest version: 2005

----------

